# What species of shrimp is this?



## jptfsq (Nov 10, 2013)

So this I bought a batch of Amano shrimp from my local pet store to keep my tank clean, and I noticed that one had a strange hue and a strong yellow stripe down it's back. This is why I bought it. I didn't take any further notice of this shrim for about a week until I spotted it again today. Is it an Amano shrip?

It was hard to take a decent photograph, but it the colour is a very deep brown/red, with creamy yellow features, such as the stripe and the end of the tail. It's stunning (though you can't really tell on the photo). Surely it can't be a type of Amano as I thought. It must be a different species or a cross-breed.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

If not amino, perhaps a bamboo shrimp.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Bamboo_Shrimp.html


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

And no spots? I got one as well...

No bamboo shrimp, because those have some clearly recognizable fans/claws.


----------



## jptfsq (Nov 10, 2013)

No spots. 

I thought it might be a bamboo shrimp at first glance, however when looking closely I saw no evidence that it was a filter-feeder and it seems to eat just like my amanos...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I had a very similar shrimp for several years. It was actually dark blood red and the stripe was dull yellow. It stayed intensely colored all the time. The rest of the shrimp where normal. I wonder if that is a recessive form of the normal Amano that does not reproduce easily and you can find it every so often but never in large numbers.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I always assumed it was a different species. Never though about a leucistic shrimp. It is going strong for over 3 years now, still a multidentata size. The colors change sometimes. From reddish to clear but the gold stripe stays. Maybe we should place a picture on a dedacated shrimp ID forum...


----------



## jptfsq (Nov 10, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> I always assumed it was a different species. Never though about a leucistic shrimp. It is going strong for over 3 years now, still a multidentata size. The colors change sometimes. From reddish to clear but the gold stripe stays. Maybe we should place a picture on a dedacated shrimp ID forum...


I agree. When I have a chance I will try to take some more pictures.

When I bought this shrimp, it was transparrent but slightly red/brownish (very slightly) with a strong 
yellow stripe down it's back.

A week later, when healthier (they eat good quality food with me -- and no this didn't colour it as it was different from the others when I bought it, and the others are the same colour).

If this was a cross-breed, it may have hatched in the pet store tank which held amanos and RCS, however I don't think this is a possible cross-breed, plus the growth stages are incompatabally different between offspring of both species (eggs/born live, salt/freshwater etc).

This species is captured in the wild and sold in pets tores, so I imagine two things:-
1) Different shrimp species that was captured with amanos
2) Genetic throwback/variation which is rare -- if so maybe a hobbiest could breed them?

This shrim's body structure is more appealing than the other amanos, it's chizzled and aerodynamic. The colour is such a beautiful brown too. It would be great if someone would breed these to enhance its features.

Now I am not a shrimp enthusiast, so perhapse this is a common shrimp, however I sarched for ages online over a few days before I posted this thread on species list and I couldn't find this one anywhere.


----------



## jptfsq (Nov 10, 2013)

niko said:


> I had a very similar shrimp for several years. It was actually dark blood red and the stripe was dull yellow. It stayed intensely colored all the time. The rest of the shrimp where normal. I wonder if that is a recessive form of the normal Amano that does not reproduce easily and you can find it every so often but never in large numbers.


Do you have any pictures of it to share?

Edit:

having looked at my shrimp again, I think it has two big legs on each side as opposed to the three my Amano have, thought it is hard to see so I may be wrong. It also has a chunkier, girthier body than the rest which stays thicker closer to the tail but diamonds off still, at a sharper angle. Finally, its tail is shaped noticeably differently.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

shaynep said:


> looks like wild cherrys i have some my self


It is twice the size of a cherry


----------

